
Kickstarter is Debt - jdkanani
https://blog.bolt.io/kickstarter-is-debt-e3b6a70ce180#.l0p98vc73
======
zzalpha
Ahh yes, my favourite new trend in online publishing: Opening a link to an
article only to find I have to scroll past a full-screen image to get to the
content. Preferably an image that has precisely zero to do with the content or
even the outlet where the content is being published...

Pity, the article, itself, is interesting... bootstrapping a hardware business
was going on before Kickstarter, so it's interesting to see these more
traditional options laid out.

